# Beautiful Goldenrod ( and bees )



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I just thought I would share some pics that I took the other day of the Goldenrod blooming here in southern Ohio, hope you enjoy...Bill


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! Goldenrod is just making a come back here. Thankfully the highway dept is mowing less so hopefully it spreads. I remember it lining the roads when I was a kid along with yarrow.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Stephen, the memories that you speak of are ones that I cherish as well.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Does yarrow produce for the bees for you guys?


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, nice pictures. It seems kind of early for goldenrod to be blooming. In N. Illinois we typically dont get a bloom like that until September.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice Photos WWW!!!! Is that your yard? Wherever that is it is really nice Keep up the good photography
VirginiaWolf


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice pics....goldenrod is just starting to bloom here in eastern kentucky


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone, the Goldenrod does seem to be very early this year, and to answer your question Tom I must say that I do not know very much about yarrow.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Thanks WWW, I see bees working it out here but...I think that is yarrow in the foreground of the goldenrod. Stalks with a white umbrel.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Do farmers plant and harvest goldenrod? I see some farms with fields of yellow. I think it's goldenrod...


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Apparently there are many different species of what we commonly call goldenrod.
http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Goldenrod

Some of the species have an earlier bloom date than others.

I always notice a field with a large amount on my way to work that starts blooming in mid July every year. Most of the common goldenrod around my house blooms starting late August early September. They must be different varieties.

Farmers in our area do not plant it or produce it as a crop, it is indigenous to the area and grows anywhere there is not regular mowing, or cultivation. Conservation Reserve land and grown up lots are typically covered with it. 

Many states, KY included have recently recognized the benefit of allowing highway right of ways to grow up for wildlife in general and specifically honeybees, not to mention the cost savings in fuel and manpower for regular manicured mowing. 

It is always an indication for me that it is time for school to start and time to think about feeding the bees in the next three or four weeks if the hives are light for winter.

Beautiful pictures!!

Tim


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Tom, that is yarrow in the foreground but I don't ever remember seeing seeing bees on it, I guess I should take a closer look this weekend and see if bees are working it or not. 

Rak, as far as I know Goldenrod is a weed and just another problem for farmers to deal with, but to us beekeepers it is late summer and Fall gold.

Thank you Tim.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Rak, rapeseed or canola has yellow flowers also and that is cultivated. That may be what you're seeing. I understand bees work that heavily.


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney (Aug 17, 2010)

golden rod is not quite ready to bloom around here yet, but it is getting close.


----------



## jadell (Jun 19, 2011)

That's queen anne's lace in the front. (white flowers) Plenty of it in hay fields and areas that aren't mowed often.


----------

